# Recuperare file rar

## djinnZ

Ho una serie di file, sicuramente rar, che sono stati rinominati a casaccio.

Se per esempio avevo file1.[1-9].rar e file2.[1-9].rar contenenti rispettivamente file1 e file2 ora ho un file1.10.rar che in realtà è file2.1.rar e file2 va da 1 ad 8, in ordine inverso rispetto all'originale.

Inutile dire che a decomprimerli esce fuori un pasticcio.

Come posso fare per ritrovare il corretto ordine e capire cosa manca eventualmente?

----------

## cloc3

9X9=81 ...

----------

## Zizo

Il metodo più semplice che conosca sarebbe quello di avere il file *.sfv, o "Simple File Verification", che spesso viene fornito a corredo dei diversi file *.rar se sono stati compressi con winrar per windows.

Per linux ciò è più raro che accada perchè per generare il file sfv esiste un tool esterno a rar, chiamato "cksfv".

Ciò non vuol dire che la cosa non sia possibile. Non sono a conoscenza di un processo automatizzato per un tale ripristino dei file, e il mio pensiero si è subito rivolto ad un piccolo programma che provi tutte le permutazioni finchè rar non riesca ad estrarre tutto correttamente.

P.S.:  *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 9X9=81 ...

 

Magari  :Smile:  forse volevi dire 9^9 = 387420489, ma nemmeno, perchè contemplerebbe la ripetizione. In realtà dovrebbe essere 9*8*7*6*5*4*3*2=362880.

Spero di non aver fatto una figuraccia   :Rolling Eyes: 

RIEDIT: E poi perché 9? Dato che la suddivisione "file1" e "file2" non è attendibile si dovrebbero calcolare le permutazioni su 18 elementi.

----------

## cloc3

 *Zizo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Magari  forse volevi dire 9^9 = 387420489, ma nemmeno, perchè contemplerebbe la ripetizione. In realtà dovrebbe essere 9*8*7*6*5*4*3*2=362880.
> 
> Spero di non aver fatto una figuraccia  
> ...

 

 :Embarassed: 

no. ho proprio sbagliato io.

ho assunto distrattamente che si cercassero solo coppie di file.

----------

## djinnZ

sono 12 archivi rar da 800 MB (un centinaio di file) l'uno... tra permutazioni e verifica del contenuto e scarto di eventuali file duplicati...

semplicemente impossibile.

----------

## Zizo

Quel "12 archivi rar da 800 Mb" mi sembra la tipica situazione di un backup, sbaglio? E magari sono salvati su cd?

In ogni caso gli archivi sono abbastanza grandi per poterli ordinare in base all'ora di creazione, sempre che sia stata salvata.

----------

## djinnZ

HD di backup da 500 GB devastato da intervento incompetente, ora scopro che sono 13 gli archivi, in pratica sono stati persi irrimediabilmente i nomi dei file.

Dato che il rar (ed in particolare il winrar tanto amato dai bimbiminkia) non mi è mai stato simpatico non mi sono mai documentato in proposito.

----------

## Peach

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> HD di backup da 500 GB devastato da intervento incompetente, ora scopro che sono 13 gli archivi, in pratica sono stati persi irrimediabilmente i nomi dei file.
> 
> Dato che il rar (ed in particolare il winrar tanto amato dai bimbiminkia) non mi è mai stato simpatico non mi sono mai documentato in proposito.

 

mi pare assurdo, ma davvero rar non ha un modo interno per capire quale e' ilfile successivo se non l'estensione? tipo magic header o similia?  :Twisted Evil: 

Anzi sono piu' che sicuro che winrar non necessita necessariamente della sequenza per capire quale e' il seguente.

----------

## Zizo

Ho provato da linux a creare un archivio e poi rinominarne le parti, niente da fare. Farò una prova con winrar, anche se mi sembra di ricordare che alla fine sono la stessa cosa.

EDIT: Nulla da fare, se non sono in ordine corretto non si fa nulla anche da winrar.

----------

